# What Rini thinks...



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

... of her brand new £40 bed.





She peed on the bedding >.< lol don't cha love em.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

mine do the same. thats why mine have the old sofa cushions i got from the market for 60p each 

*Heidi*


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

lol it was a big furry pillow in the bed, its a two tier wicker bed. So I've took the bottom one out and just put one of her towels in there lol


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Anything wicker would not last two minutes with my two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

My nethies do that too :lol: anything nice they destroy 


How is the bonding going now hun?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> My nethies do that too :lol: anything nice they destroy
> 
> How is the bonding going now hun?


Lol guess she didnt like the nice comfy pillows lol XD but I don't think she'll get the chance to chew it too much, its downstairs so she has a hide away for when I have her out during the day so I can watch her.

Not good unfortunately. Rini had no interest in trying to sort out a pecking order by showing she was the boss but she wouldnt let Theo try either... it was just turning into bullying and the adoption people have planned to pick Theo up tonight, we stopped bonding a week ago nearly... It's a shame but I don't think I'll try another unless there is a "perfect match", aka what you would imagine to be the right personality for her and the same age (which I don't think they'll have) and even then I doubt she would bond :/ Would like to try once more tho, but I don't know whether it's just upsetting Rini unnecessarily.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rini said:


> ... of her brand new £40 bed.
> 
> She peed on the bedding >.< lol don't cha love em.


Isn't that some sort of compliment?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no sorry to hear that, but don't give up hope yet hun I believe there is the right companion out there for all rabbits it is very rare that one won't bond at all.

Have you thought about sending Rini to the rescue to be bonded so that when she comes home everything is sorted for you?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hel_79 said:


> Isn't that some sort of compliment?!


Lol yeah to show her satisfaction she made me have to clean pee off a fluffy pillow XD lmao just to show she loved it  lmao


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that, but don't give up hope yet hun I believe there is the right companion out there for all rabbits it is very rare that one won't bond at all.
> 
> Have you thought about sending Rini to the rescue to be bonded so that when she comes home everything is sorted for you?


Unfortunately Pawz isn't a shelter, its all fosterers and they dont do bonding services anymore... so I am willing to try once more in a completely new location but if its the same as last time then I believe Rini will not bond and will just have to be alone, with lots of attention from me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Rini said:


> Unfortunately Pawz isn't a shelter, its all fosterers and they dont do bonding services anymore... so I am willing to try once more in a completely new location but if its the same as last time then I believe Rini will not bond and will just have to be alone, with lots of attention from me!


But you don't have to use pawz for the bonding you can choose someone else with Pawz acceptance obviously.

Please, please, please don't take this the wrong way but I feel that you are very nervous about the whole situation and rabbits can pick up on that so if you are sure then Rini will wonder why and automatically be on the defensive. I hope that makes sense to you lol and I really hope you don't think I am trying to get at you because I'm not. But personally I believe there is the right husbun/wife out there for everybun


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> But you don't have to use pawz for the bonding you can choose someone else with Pawz acceptance obviously.
> 
> Please, please, please don't take this the wrong way but I feel that you are very nervous about the whole situation and rabbits can pick up on that so if you are sure then Rini will wonder why and automatically be on the defensive. I hope that makes sense to you lol and I really hope you don't think I am trying to get at you because I'm not. But personally I believe there is the right husbun/wife out there for everybun


I think there could be too but it can be as hard as find the right bloke for a human, it takes ages and I dont wanna put her through that. I'm not too nervous about trying, I'm just apprehensive about putting Rini through the stress. I dont think pawz would allow anyone else bonding them and I would rather do it at home as I don't trust Rini with anyone. But having actually seen her behaviour even when we were completely relaxed and chilling with them, and her behaviour was... possibly worse... I just think it would be one in a million chance to find someone she could trust.


----------

